# Position de la souris en Applescript



## VyZ (3 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous !
Cela fait maintenant plusieurs heures que je me creuse la tête, mais impossible de me sortir de mon problème. Le voilà: 
Mon but initial était de rendre la souris invisible lorsque je suis sous Opéra (pour un besoin spécifique). Le mode kiosk d'Opéra ne permet pas cela (j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois pas). J'ai alors chercher un logiciel externe qui permettrai de faire cela, impossible d'en trouver un.
Ma dernière idée a été que que lors du démarrage de macos la souris vienne se caler dans un coin de l'écran (car l'utilisateur n'a pas d'accès à la souris, l'ordinateur ne sert que de borne pour diffuser des vidéo et/ou images).
J'ai alors pensais à utiliser Applescript pour réaliser cela, mais de base il ne me semble pas possible de diriger le curseur. J'ai alors télécharger l'osax "XTool_v11" vu ici .
Mais impossible de l'installer, j'ai beau créer un dossier "ScriptingAdditions" dans le dossier bibliothèque (du disque ou de l'utilisateur) aucun module externe ne vient s'installer dans Applescript.

Alors si quelqu'un peut résoudre mon problème soit en m'expliquant pourquoi les modules ne s'installent pas (j'ai essayé avec d'autre modules sans plus de réussite) ou en trouvant une autre solution, je lui en serait très très reconnaissant :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juillet 2007)

Bonsoir

Si &#231;a t'int&#233;resse, j'ai fait un petit programme pour d&#233;placer le pointeur de la souris &#224; l'endroit o&#249; tu veux.

Tu peux le trouver ici.

La syntaxe est :MouseGoTo _<x> <y>_​o&#249; _<x>_ et _<y>_ sont les coordonn&#233;es du point de l'&#233;cran &#224; atteindre.

Par exemple, "_MouseGoTo 0 0_" met le pointeur en haut &#224; gauche de l'&#233;cran.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (3 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Je viens d'essayer XTool_v1.1 et il fonctionne bien chez moi, il faut chercher "Skeleton addition" dans la liste pour ouvrir le dictionnaire&#8230; 

@*PA5Cal*
Lorsque je clique sur ton lien j'obtiens une page de texte, quelle extension dois-je mettre &#224; l'enregistrement ?
Merci&#8230;


----------



## Warflo (3 Juillet 2007)

Tu dois l'utiliser en ligne de commande.
Place toi dans le dossier où se trouve l'executable avec la commande cd (Par exemple: _cd Desktop_), puis tape _./MouseGoTo x y_, où x et y sont tes coordonés.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Juillet 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> @*PA5Cal*
> Lorsque je clique sur ton lien j'obtiens une page de texte, quelle extension dois-je mettre &#224; l'enregistrement ?


Ah, oui. Je vois que par d&#233;faut, le t&#233;l&#233;chargement dans Safari rajoute une extension ".txt".

En fait, il ne doit pas y avoir d'extension. Au besoin, il faudra le renommer.

Il va falloir &#233;galement remettre l'autorisation d'ex&#233;cution. Sous Terminal, il faut lancer une commande:

chmod 555 _chemin_du_dossier_/MouseGoTo


----------



## VyZ (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Merci Pascal pour ton programme, je vais surement utiliser celui-ci, même si cela m'oblige à lancer le terminal, on va scripter tout ça, ca va aller comme sur des roulettes 

Pour autant j'aimerai quand même bien savoir pourquoi les modules externes ne marchent pas (je sais je suis embêtant, mais j'aime pas ne pas savoir  )

Je n'ai pas bien saisi ta manip zacromatafalgar, je suis sous 10.4 FR, et je ne vois pas d'option Skeleton addition. Si je double clique sur un osax ou que je fais "ouvrir un dictionnaire" dans applescript, je peux voir une nouvelle fenetre, m'affichant toutes les nouvelles fonctions apportées par l'osax, mais impossible de trouver comment les utiliser. Si tu pouvait me décrire comment tu fais se serai avec plaisir  

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## zacromatafalgar (4 Juillet 2007)

VyZ a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien saisi ta manip zacromatafalgar, je suis sous 10.4 FR, et je ne vois pas d'option Skeleton addition. Si je double clique sur un osax ou que je fais "ouvrir un dictionnaire" dans applescript, je peux voir une nouvelle fenetre, m'affichant toutes les nouvelles fonctions apport&#233;es par l'osax, mais impossible de trouver comment les utiliser. Si tu pouvait me d&#233;crire comment tu fais se serai avec plaisir



J'ai d'abord mis l'osax dans le dossier "ScriptingAddition" de la biblioth&#232;que puis, dans "&#201;diteur de script", j'ai choisi l'article de menu "Ouvrir un dictionnaire&#8230;" du menu "Fichier".
Dans la fen&#234;tre, intitul&#233;e "Ouvrir un dictionnaire" qui vient de s'ouvrir, je choisi "Skeleton Addition" et non pas "XTool Addition" comme on pourrait s'y attendre puisque ce dernier nom n'existe pas.

En ce qui concerne la syntaxe &#224; utiliser pour masquer le curseur de la souris (en r&#233;alit&#233; le curseur est d&#233;plac&#233; dans le coin sup&#233;rieur droit), elle est tr&#232;s simple : 
	
	



```
move mouse
```

Il y a &#233;galement une instruction qui permet de r&#233;ellement masquer le curseur et ce jusqu'&#224; ce que la souris soit d&#233;plac&#233;e, il s'agit de : 
	
	



```
temp hide mouse
```

Jette un &#339;il sur la doc fournie avec l'osax, elle est vraiment tr&#232;s bien faite&#8230;  


@*PA5CAL* et *Warflo*,
Merci pour les pr&#233;cisions et le programme, je vais essayer &#231;a&#8230; 

Edit : Essai effectu&#233; avec succ&#232;s, marche bien ton petit programme *PA5CAL*, merci encore.

J'ai &#233;crit le petit bout de code ci-dessous puis l'ai enregistr&#233; au format progiciel, j'ai ensuite gliss&#233; l'ex&#233;cutable "MouseGoTo" dans le dossier "Resources" du progiciel, et voil&#224;. Cette fa&#231;on de proc&#233;der, avec l'ex&#233;cutable embarqu&#233;, &#224; l'avantage de ne pas avoir &#224; installer l'osax sur chaque ordinateur o&#249; doit &#234;tre ex&#233;cut&#233; l'application.

```
set theCommand to quoted form of POSIX path of (path to resource "MouseGoTo")
do shell script theCommand & " " & 0 & " " & 0
```


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Juillet 2007)

Bon, comme le sugg&#232;re _zacromatafalgar_, j'ai int&#233;gr&#233; l'outil dans un progiciel afin d'&#233;viter les manipulations ci-dessus. On peut le trouver ici.

Par d&#233;faut, le pointeur se cache dans le coin inf&#233;rieur droit de l'&#233;cran, mais on peut &#233;diter les coordonn&#233;es de cette position avec l'&#233;diteur AppleScript (_/Applications/AppleScript/&#201;diteur de scripts.app_).


----------



## Emerout (1 Septembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ce petit utilitaire.

Je l'utilise pour d&#233;placer le curseur au d&#233;marrage de mon Mini, qui est mon serveur multimedia. 

MediaCentral d&#233;marre au boot, et la souris reste cal&#233;e en haut, ce qui fait que la barre de menu de MediaCentral ne se masque jamais (je n'utilise que la t&#233;l&#233;commande pour contr&#244;ler le mini.

Avec MouseTogo, la souris se d&#233;place hors de la barre de menu, et elle se cache correctement !


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Septembre 2007)

Salut

En AppleScript cette commande cache le curseur, on peut utiliser le clavier mais la souris le réaffiche.


```
tell application "System Events" to key code -1
```

Je sais, c'est nul comme réponse mais si cela peut aider.

PS: Testé sur mon iMac intel seulement en 10.4.10

@+


----------



## zacromatafalgar (17 Septembre 2007)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Salut
> 
> En AppleScript cette commande cache le curseur, on peut utiliser le clavier mais la souris le réaffiche.
> 
> ...



Ce code ne fonctionne pas chez moi (powerPC-10.4.10)


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Septembre 2007)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Ce code ne fonctionne pas chez moi (powerPC-10.4.10)



Je vient de trouver ça sur un forum, écrit dans l'éditeur de script et testé avec ce dernier.
Ca marche parfaitement pour oter la flêche comme curseur.

Suite à ta réponse je vient de tester en le compilant en application et en progiciel.
Et ça réaffiche la flêche quand on quitte le script.

J'ai bien spécifié que c'etait nul, donc ma réponse est pas conforme à ce que l'on recherche.

Je m'etais focalisé sur le curseur flêche d'ou mon erreur.

@+


----------

